

Critique my project: Reviewing Restaurants by Dish - mrfoodster
http://gustatio.us

======
Br1c3
I think your well on your way to a workable prototype.

Some things I would add:

Landing Page (<http://gustatio.us/>):

1\. Needs some kind of call to action (what do I do when I land here)

2\. Add signup/Login Info to homepage.

3\. Maybe add some of the latest reviews to your home page.

4\. Site Search

Location Pages:

1\. Address / Contact Info?

Reviews:

1\. List the username and time-stamp when/who made review.

Also, try cleaning up the URLs to use meaningful permalinks. EX:
/categories/taco

------
pandafood
I'm not sure I like that it makes me pick where I am from a list with one
element. I'm also not sure that I like that it makes me pick where I am before
it tells me why. That being said, it does add an element of suspense.
Otherwise, it's kind of a neat idea. I'd use that in NYC if it had more
content. At the same time, I don't know if I'd ever write a review for it.
Maybe if you made giving feedback easier to do - like just allowing the
upvoting of particular restaurants or something.

------
PilotPirx
This tab based layout for the selection of dishes will break, when you add
more of them. Simply not enough space.

Needs a search function.

Needs a google map to get directions/distances. "Show me best burger place
from my current position"

If I select "burgers" and then in the list of burger places select on I don't
want to have to select the "burger" again in the restaurant view. Program
should remember that it's in dishes mode now. The whole UX has something nasty
"circular", where I have the feeling that I must provide the same information
several times to get results.

~~~
mrfoodster
Should I make it so the reviews of a particular restaurant with respect to a
particular dish are available directly from the page that ranks restaurants by
that food then?

~~~
PilotPirx
Yes, if I select "Burgers" I get restaurants that have reviews for their
Burgers. If I select the restaurant I see these reviews, instead of having to
select "Burgers" again. Maybe the "Burgers" tab should be highlighted then, so
I know where I am.

------
Maxodena
Real talk this is the illest website to hit the net since f-book

